# am I being set up?



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Got a Call from DirecTech (on behalf of DirecTV) today claiming that they were notified of lower than acceptable signal quality on our dish and want to come out to fix that. I am assured there is no charge for this.

This just sounds fishy to me.. Directv doesn't work PROACTIVELY, especially on this stuff..
thoughts??

i should add we haven't seen any signal issues and I certainly haven't called Directv recently...all issues (if i had any) i bring here..


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DirecTV has been doing this for a number of months. The receivers can report low signal readings back via the phone call home or internet connection. I don't know if they will charge or not, you can ask, but it is legit.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sorahl said:


> Got a Call from DirecTech (on behalf of DirecTV) today claiming that they were notified of lower than acceptable signal quality on our dish and want to come out to fix that. I am assured there is no charge for this.
> 
> This just sounds fishy to me.. Directv doesn't work PROACTIVELY, especially on this stuff..
> thoughts??
> ...


This is almost certainly legit. DIRECTV has started proactively sending a tech out to clean up households with unhealthy signals ..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let me agree with Doug here. It's very likely that this is the real thing.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

If my signals were low enough to trigger their call, I'd be delighted to have someone come out and tweak them. Maximized signals are important to rain and snow fade resistance; it's legit, and I'd jump on it.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

THanks guys preciate the info. I do appreciate it but am generally suspicious of any business who calls me on the phone unsolicited 
my appt is for thurs afternoon.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sorahl said:


> THanks guys preciate the info. I do appreciate it but am generally suspicious of any business who calls me on the phone unsolicited
> my appt is for thurs afternoon.


Why not record your signal reading on your HR2X's now and then see what they are after the tech visits and let us know how it went?


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Great idea.. which ones should i focus on?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

If you post your signal strengths on all sats (in particular 99 and 103) we can tell you if they are indeed low or not. If you're not getting at least 85+ then they are low.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

sorahl said:


> Got a Call from DirecTech (on behalf of DirecTV) today claiming that they were notified of lower than acceptable signal quality on our dish and want to come out to fix that. I am assured there is no charge for this.
> 
> This just sounds fishy to me.. Directv doesn't work PROACTIVELY, especially on this stuff..
> thoughts??
> ...


Interesting,I got the same call today about a half an hour ago from Halstead Communications and set up an appointment but then decided against it before hanging up. I said that everything seems to be operating normally and that I would call back if I see anything wrong.

I find it curious that they say "*one* of my receivers sent out the SOS signal to DirecTV. If the dish was blown out of alignment I would expect all the receivers to be effected. I suppose a water issue could effect one of them.

I'm going to wait. edit: After seeing the confirmation by you guys I'm considering calling back for he "free" service call though.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

This is what's reported by my H21-100 receiver: I just looked at the HR20-100 and it more or less looks the same on both tuners. I didn't check the other two units.

I don't know if this is in line with what's to be expected or not. Does anyone have any impressions after seeing this data? I'm in the NY market. Current conditions are "mostly cloudy".

99 (c) 
1-8 86 92 81 90 90 92 86 90
9-16 91 91 86 89 95 94 N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-42 All N/A

99 (s)
1-8 48 0 61 0 61 0 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 53 95
17-24 80 91 0 100 0 0 59 33
25-33 All N/A

103 (s)
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 95 95
17-24 96 96 95 18 0 86 100
25-32 All N/A

103 (ca)
1-8 All N/A
9-16 All 0
17-24 All 0
25-32 All N/A

103 (cb)
1-8 91 92 87 91 89 94 87 91
9-16 89 92 89 91 91 94 N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-32 All N/A

101 
1-8 96 92 97 98 07 100 97 98
9-16 97 95 98 100 97 100 96 100
17-24 96 100 97 92 97 99 98 98
25-32 97 97 97 65 97 99 95 100

110 
1-8 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 96
9-16 N/A 95 N/A 96 N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-32 All N/A

119
1-8 All N/A
9-16 All N/A
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 98 64 99
25-32 97 100 100 98 98 100 0 100


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Those readings should make for an easy service call for the tech. Those are near perfect.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Those readings should make for an easy service call for the tech. Those are near perfect.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bigmike200587 (Oct 25, 2009)

Guys new procedure out. D* is calling customers more efective today to try to keep customers from having to call in with the sfss issues. 

DIRECTV is proactively reaching out to customers whose signal is not at optimum strength to try and prevent a problem before there may be one with their service.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

bigmike200587 said:


> Guys new procedure out.


Not that new, they've been doing it for well over a year.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=156457&highlight=called

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137869


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

I wouldnt mind a free service call to improve my signal strength. Ive got some concerns about the position of my dish since it was installed during winter and my neighbors trees were partially weighed down with snow. I lost signal 3 times yesterday morning. I'm considering it an oddity, since it was unusually cloudy yesterday morning as well, but I wont rule those trees out until they get their leaves later this spring.

Would also be nice if they could swap out my old-style mechanical multiswitch for an SWM-8 since I plan on adding another HD DVR in a few weeks.

Just have to wait to see if they call.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Those readings should make for an easy service call for the tech. Those are near perfect.


 You're absolutely right, so the question is why would DirecTV say he was having signal problems?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

His location is New York. Possible the receivers called in during the deluge a week or so ago thus signal strengths would have been lot lower perhaps.

That also begs the question, are they making these calls based on just one set of readings? I would think you'd want to have at least 3 or 4 readings over a 2-3 period so that bad weather can be ruled out for one of them being low.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> His location is New York. Possible the receivers called in during the deluge a week or so ago thus signal strengths would have been lot lower perhaps.
> 
> That also begs the question, are they making these calls based on just one set of readings? I would think you'd want to have at least 3 or 4 readings over a 2-3 period so that bad weather can be ruled out for one of them being low.


Thats how it's supposed to work.

From my understanding readings are made over a set timeframe. Your readings are then compared to the average of others in your DMA (down to zip code level I think). If your levels fall outside of some nominal variation, then that finally triggers the call.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Well see what you think
here are my signal strengths. Some are the same as MikeNY and some are a lot lower.
(btw thanks Mike for posting your's  i just used your format and changed the values when needed!)

99 (c)
1-8 48 79 39 76 45 76 39 74
9-16 46 38 40 72 52 76 N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-42 All N/A

99 (s)
1-8 0 33 0 0 0 0 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 0 91
17-24 0 35 0 91 0 0 0 0
25-33 All N/A

103 (s)
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 85 82
17-24 77 83 80 90 32 0 58 95
25-32 All N/A

103 (ca)
1-8 All N/A
9-16 All 0
17-24 All 0
25-32 All N/A

103 (cb)
1-8 78 79 74 75 76 77 73 79
9-16 74 79 72 74 75 77 N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-32 All N/A

101
1-8 95 96 96 96 95 100 97 99
9-16 95 95 96 98 96 100 96 100
17-24 96 100 96 88 97 99 97 100
25-32 96 97 96 0 97 100 96 100

110
1-8 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 95
9-16 N/A 90 N/A 96 N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-32 All N/A

119
1-8 All N/A
9-16 All N/A
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 100 88 98
25-32 96 100 97 99 96 100 0 100


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sorahl, those 99(c) and 103(c) number stink, you really need to get your dish reaimed. I'm surprised that you don't lose HD channels in fog


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

hehe  the only time we've lost them was the snow in Feb that was STICKY. we lost em for about 8 hours .
if my dish was not on the top of my stinkin roof (where i want it...) i could spray it with PAM.. but i won't go up there so... 8 hours outage for the last 8 years... I can live with that!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

sorahl said:


> i could spray it with PAM..


Please, DON'T do that. It won't help the snow/ice problems, but makes a nasty mess.  The only REAL solution for snow/ice is a dish heater.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> His location is New York. Possible the receivers called in during the deluge a week or so ago thus signal strengths would have been lot lower perhaps.
> 
> That also begs the question, are they making these calls based on just one set of readings? I would think you'd want to have at least 3 or 4 readings over a 2-3 period so that bad weather can be ruled out for one of them being low.


A deluge and a half. We had record setting rain a short time ago. Several inches fell for about 3 and 1/2 days.



RobertE said:


> Thats how it's supposed to work.
> 
> From my understanding readings are made over a set timeframe. Your readings are then compared to the average of others in your DMA (down to zip code level I think). If your levels fall outside of some nominal variation, then that finally triggers the call.


They could have very well gotten some lower readings from a series of severe weather events that we've experienced here.

About a week and 1/2 ago was the 3 and 1/2 day record setting rainfall.

About week earlier were 70 mph+ winds blowing down many trees and power lines all over. My power was out for 8.5 hours and I was lucky.

No less than 2 weeks before that was about 14 inches of snow; much more in some parts of the city.

Today, April 7, it's supposed to be 85-88 degrees- at least 30 degrees above average for this time of year. Of course that won't effect the SAT signals. [EDIT 4/8/10: ACTUALLY GOT TO 92 DEGREES!]

I'm amazed how well the system has held up throughout all these storms!


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

They called me several mounts ago about my signals and i asked them what was the problem he stated that i had several zeroes.What they were on were the spotbeams that the locals are on,i said those tp's were not the ones i receive my locals on so i declined the free service call but he tried to talk me into it stating that am not getting all the channels i was paying for so i just said no thanks and hung up.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I wish they would of called me when i had problems a year ago.I had to call them 3 times before they would send anybody,this despite me having the protection plan and telling them i had a message and a code number on my hd dvr to give directv about my dish being out of alignment! I practiclly had to beg them to send someone,this is just one of the things that has caused me to leave directv after 16 years.(going to verizon fios!).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

There has been a program for a while, but it seems that the program stepped it up a notch this past week. Hopefully folks that get a call will take advantage of the service.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> There has been a program for a while, but it seems that the program stepped it up a notch this past week. Hopefully folks that get a call will take advantage of the service.


Doug, is this a free service or would be it a $49 service call?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

They called me over a year ago (probably summer '08), and I suspected it was due to the fact that my 110 signals were beginning to be impacted by tree growth. It told him all my 99/101/103 signals were fine and that I was aware of the 110 weak signals due to tree growth (they are fine in the winter) and of the upcoming SL3 LNB that would remedy the issue, and that I got no programming off of 110 (or 119) that I needed. I later purchased a SL3 on my own and installed it after they were released - just did not want to bother with a service appointment.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

So, if they can tell if you have weak signals (I presume the box "phones home"), I wonder if they can tell what kind of satelite setup you have in your setup. I originally had a SL5 slimline, but change it to a SL3 LNb on my own. Would that, or swithcing to a SWM, be detectable by the home office?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I also got the call 6 or 7 months ago my channels were fine so I refused for them to come out


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RAD said:


> Doug, is this a free service or would be it a $49 service call?


As underscored in the first post, I believe when they call you for this service, it is at no charge. The biggest issue may be having the time to deal with it, but if they are calling you, then there is likely something going on there.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> As underscored in the first post, I believe when they call you for this service, it is at no charge. The biggest issue may be having the time to deal with it, but if they are calling you, then there is likely something going on there.


Doug, just wanting to verify since we all know CSR's sometimes don't always get information correct when communicating with customers


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> Doug, is this a free service or would be it a $49 service call?





Doug Brott said:


> As underscored in the first post, I believe when they call you for this service, it is at no charge. The biggest issue may be having the time to deal with it, but if they are calling you, then there is likely something going on there.


Free with conditions.

If you are actually talking to the CSR, you need to accept the service call and pick an appointment day/time of your choosing. You can't think about it for a week then call back for your freebie.

If they can't reach you and leave a voicemail, you must call the number they provide (usually 1-800-531-5000) in the next 72 hours for your freebies. Again, if you wait you will lose out on the freebie.


----------



## AmazingAngelina (Aug 23, 2009)

RobertE said:


> Free with conditions.
> 
> If you are actually talking to the CSR, you need to accept the service call and pick an appointment day/time of your choosing. You can't think about it for a week then call back for your freebie.
> 
> If they can't reach you and leave a voicemail, you must call the number they provide (usually 1-800-531-5000) in the next 72 hours for your freebies. Again, if you wait you will lose out on the freebie.


Not trying to be rude, but where do you get your info?

When the local office calls a customer and offers this *free* (legitimately so) service call because of reportedly poor signal strength, it is logged on the account as an unscheduled truckroll. Any "clueless" CSR can then schedule the appointment, in the case of the customer wanting to think about it, or calling back from a voicemail.

1800 531 5000 is the regular Directv line. They don't want customers calling HSP's, as this was a big problem in the past years.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Free with conditions.
> 
> If you are actually talking to the CSR, you need to accept the service call and pick an appointment day/time of your choosing. You can't think about it for a week then call back for your freebie.
> 
> If they can't reach you and leave a voicemail, you must call the number they provide (usually 1-800-531-5000) in the next 72 hours for your freebies. Again, if you wait you will lose out on the freebie.





AmazingAngelina said:


> Not trying to be rude, but where do you get your info?
> 
> When the local office calls a customer and offers this *free* (legitimately so) service call because of reportedly poor signal strength, it is logged on the account as an unscheduled truckroll. Any "clueless" CSR can then schedule the appointment, in the case of the customer wanting to think about it, or calling back from a voicemail.
> 
> 1800 531 5000 is the regular Directv line. They don't want customers calling HSP's, as this was a big problem in the past years.


In my case, Halstead gave me their phone number on Ronkoma, Long Island which came up on the Caller ID to call back if I have any problems. They did not mention any 72 hour free window.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

here are my levels now (i'll post the pre change in the next msg to make it easier to see

POST TUNING Levels

99 (c)
1-8 95 95 89 91 94 89 89 91
9-16 92 88 90 90 95 89 N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-42 All N/A

99 (s)
1-8 37 52 51 0 51 40 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 0 98
17-24 37 60 0 97 0 0 0 0
25-33 All N/A

103 (s)
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 95 85
17-24 90 89 95 92 64 0 78 96
25-32 All N/A

103 (ca)
1-8 All N/A
9-16 All 0
17-24 All 0
25-32 All N/A

103 (cb)
1-8 91 88 89 83 90 83 86 84 
9-16 91 85 89 84 91 85 N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-32 All N/A

101
1-8 95 96 96 96 95 100 97 99
9-16 95 95 96 98 96 100 96 100
17-24 96 100 96 88 97 99 97 100
25-32 96 97 96 0 97 100 96 100

110
1-8 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 95
9-16 N/A 90 N/A 96 N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-32 All N/A

119
1-8 All N/A
9-16 All N/A
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 100 88 98
25-32 96 100 97 99 96 100 0 100
__________________


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

THESE are the pre change levels

99 (c)
1-8 48 79 39 76 45 76 39 74
9-16 46 38 40 72 52 76 N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-42 All N/A

99 (s)
1-8 0 33 0 0 0 0 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 0 91
17-24 0 35 0 91 0 0 0 0
25-33 All N/A

103 (s)
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 85 82
17-24 77 83 80 90 32 0 58 95
25-32 All N/A

103 (ca)
1-8 All N/A
9-16 All 0
17-24 All 0
25-32 All N/A

103 (cb)
1-8 78 79 74 75 76 77 73 79
9-16 74 79 72 74 75 77 N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-32 All N/A

101
1-8 95 96 96 96 95 100 97 99
9-16 95 95 96 98 96 100 96 100
17-24 96 100 96 88 97 99 97 100
25-32 96 97 96 0 97 100 96 100

110
1-8 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 95
9-16 N/A 90 N/A 96 N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-32 All N/A

119
1-8 All N/A
9-16 All N/A
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 100 88 98
25-32 96 100 97 99 96 100 0 100
__________________


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

That's much better.


----------



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

mikeny said:


> In my case, Halstead gave me their phone number on Ronkoma, Long Island which came up on the Caller ID to call back if I have any problems. They did not mention any 72 hour free window.


I don't know if the timeframe is exactly 72 hours, but the work order that Halsted was trying to schedule (created by the report of low signal) would have auto-canceled after a certain amount of time if it hadn't been scheduled (either by Halsted or a DIRECTV CSR.) After the work order auto-canceled, you would probably have to go through normal processes to call in and get a technician visit (including a cost, if applicable.)


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

I wish they would call _me_! Otherwise, when they do the MRV install, there's going to be some reaiming...

This is on a clear day: 

99(c)
1-8 50 60 47 58 47 57 47 59
9-16 51 59 54 62 57 60 N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25032 All N/A

99(s)
1-8 32 0 14 74 40 0 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 72 63
17-24 0 0 52 65 59 64 73 73

103(s)
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 0 0
17-24 0 0 28 0 50 60 0 0
25-32 All N/A

103(ca)
1-8 All N/A
9-16 All 0
17-24 All 0
25-32 All N/A

103(cb)
1-8 47 52 45 52 47 56 42 55
9-16 48 60 45 55 49 58 N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-32 All N/A

101
1-8 92 91 94 90 91 95 94 95
9-16 89 91 94 81 91 96 86 96
17-24 88 44 92 89 87 95 90 95
25-32 92 0 92 83 88 95 86 96

110
1-8 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 85
9-16 N/A 86 N/A 88 N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-32 All N/A

119
1-8 All N/A
9-16 All N/A
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 97 96 98
25-32 0 98 97 96 0 98 100 98

SWM
1-8 97 96 0 0 97 0 0 0
9-16 0 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 All N/A
25-32 All N/A


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

those 103cb are low.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> those 103cb are low.


Which is why my reception is a better weather warning than the NOAA Weather Radio


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

dwcolvin said:


> I wish they would call _me_! Otherwise, when they do the MRV install, there's going to be some reaiming...


Is/are your receiver(s) networked or plugged into a phone line?


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> Is/are your receiver(s) networked or plugged into a phone line?


Yes and yes


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

They never called me, I called them about having some video problems and asked for the protection plan department. When I told him my signals were low he said that he could see that and that they had been low for some time. Sent out a Tech 2 days later who installed a new dish and all new wiring. I tried to talk him into SWM but he thought my HR20-100 was a legacy receiver and wouldn't do it. I know it isn't but couldn't convince him.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

joed32 said:


> They never called me, I called them about having some video problems and asked for the protection plan department...


I'll pay extra for a lot of things... DVR, HD, HD-only channels, MRV... but not a 'Protection Plan'. _They_ installed it.

Test consistantly shows 'Dish Alignment Error'. So, if they're proactively calling customers... they know my number. Maybe I should run System Test on each of the 5 receivers daily...:grin:


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

I was poking around the D* Technical Forums and found this: http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10678651

Seems the Proactive Calls are triggered by multiple Searching For Satellite errors in a short timeframe. Since a) I switch to the equivalent SD channel when the SFSS starts; or b) switch to Cable; and c) we've been in the midst of some kind of drought for a couple years, I must not be generating enough SFSS errors. 

At least this explains their criteria.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

*DIRECTV is implementing a new proactive program to generate Work Order volume  for customers experiencing signal quality issues during an expectedly slow volume quarter.*

Some areas of NC might not qualify.

*Any additional work to bring the job up to standard must also be
done. 
*

Some folks don't get overly excited about this part.


----------



## Joseph (May 25, 2002)

I had one of these signal loss-free calls and ended up with a new dish and some new wiring, the only thing is they did automatically then sign me up for the protection plan after the call. the installler told me this would happen, so i cancelled the protection plan after it showed up on my next bill. so if your not on the protection plan already just be aware of that possibility.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

While this is almost certainly legit, it does open the door for some shady activity considering they aren't directv employees who show up but some random little known sub with a van. Call a bunch of people and get times they aren't around and when they are you get to stake out their home and find out things like big killer dog present or security system while you 'tweak' their dish. Not to mention whether they are worth robbing in the first place while you check out to make sure their wires aren't twisted on their tvs.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

same people would come out if you had called directv over the issue, each should have an ID. ask for it, and call directv to verify if they should be there


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

Has anyone called directv to verify a service technician? I would love to know how long that took and how the CSR was able to confirm anything. 

Anyway if you want a fee dish realignment, unplug the sat cable from one of your receivers and leave the phone line plugged in. Save yourself the service call fee. :nono2:


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

I think the calls are nonsense. I've had absolutely no trouble, and I'm not letting them near my dish. They should fix their software first. My signals are plenty good.

Stan


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Stanley Kritzik said:


> I think the calls are nonsense. I've had absolutely no trouble, and I'm not letting them near my dish. They should fix their software first. My signals are plenty good.
> 
> Stan


Your choice not to schedule the appointment, but the software does a standard set of tests. We (DIRECTV) have set values based on your zipcode on record, and compare it against the ones that your system reports.

if that threshold is exceed over numerous tests, the call is scheduled.

You may have never had an issue that you have seen, you may have the issue on a transponder/sat, that you never tune to a channel too.

However, it is far from nonsense. You may be part of the small percentage that get false positives (and that will happen), but the VAST majority of them are correct.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

This feels a lot like big brother. There are times where I'm fiddling with my dish or setup in general for a few hours and yeah, it'll generate a "searching for signal" message. I don't want that to trigger phone calls from DirecTV nor should it - DirecTV doesn't own the dish, they don't own the wiring, and they don't own the lnb. I'm already in "unsupported" mode by installing my own SWMline LNB, using a flat cable to route it through a window, and using diplexers for OTA. I am capable and willing to fix my own problems and pay for the parts I need to remedy issues. In almost all cases it'll be cheaper than a service call or the protection plan (and honestly, more enjoyable since I like tinkering with this stuff). My signal strengths are consistently in the high 80s-low 90s with this setup.

I realize that my viewpoint represents maybe 1% of the subscriber base, but still, there should be an opt-out mechanism. Looks like it's about time to disconnect the ethernet connection.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bills976 said:


> This feels a lot like big brother. There are times where I'm fiddling with my dish or setup in general for a few hours and yeah, it'll generate a "searching for signal" message. I don't want that to trigger phone calls from DirecTV nor should it - DirecTV doesn't own the dish, they don't own the wiring, and they don't own the lnb. I'm already in "unsupported" mode by installing my own SWMline LNB, using a flat cable to route it through a window, and using diplexers for OTA. I am capable and willing to fix my own problems and pay for the parts I need to remedy issues. In almost all cases it'll be cheaper than a service call or the protection plan (and honestly, more enjoyable since I like tinkering with this stuff). My signal strengths are consistently in the high 80s-low 90s with this setup.
> 
> I realize that my viewpoint represents maybe 1% of the subscriber base, but still, there should be an opt-out mechanism. Looks like it's about time to disconnect the ethernet connection.


Do you feel the same way about your "check-engine" light on your car?
I mean, isn't that a computer that is checking sensors, and letting you know when there is a problem?

And then extend that to what On-Star does when they contact you when they have receive a notice that there was a problem?

Or like when my city, sent me a notice that they detected that I was using WAY too much water compared to my neighbors. (Turned out, that I had a leaky toilet that was costing me 3,000 gallons of water a month... no joke, and it had been that way since I moved into the new house... so I had no idea that it was out of wack).

I don't know if we have an opt-out mechanism for this call, if i find out.. I'll let you know.

Oh and fiddling with it for a few hours, or even over the coarse of a day or two... won't cause the phone call to happen.
(What is difference between that, and a very long prolonged rainstorm).

Basically, the system is there, so they can try to proactively solve the problem, before the "big game" is on, and then there is the issue... and you as a customer now call because you are upset and want to leave DIRECTV... because they can't get a tech out there that minute.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bills976 said:


> I realize that my viewpoint represents maybe 1% of the subscriber base, but still, there should be an opt-out mechanism. Looks like it's about time to disconnect the ethernet connection.


There is an opt-out, just say thanks when they call and to not bother coming out.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do you feel the same way about your "check-engine" light on your car?
> I mean, isn't that a computer that is checking sensors, and letting you know when there is a problem?


My check engine light doesn't phone home to Honda which would then call me to make an appointment. I wouldn't want it to. It's none of Honda's business how (or if) I get that fixed.



> And then extend that to what On-Star does when they contact you when they have receive a notice that there was a problem?


Onstar's main benefit is to help you in an emergency. Satellite signal strength is not an emergency.



> Or like when my city, sent me a notice that they detected that I was using WAY too much water compared to my neighbors. (Turned out, that I had a leaky toilet that was costing me 3,000 gallons of water a month... no joke, and it had been that way since I moved into the new house... so I had no idea that it was out of wack).


That's a statistic that the water company needs to have to bill you (i.e. amount of water used). You knew that the water company was collecting that data. I had no idea DirecTV was monitoring my signal strength. I'm just saying... people these days are very conscious about what data is being collected about them... and they should be given what other companies have been doing with data like that. I'm not accusing DirecTV of misusing customer data but I am saying that I don't want to give them the chance to do so with mine.



> I don't know if we have an opt-out mechanism for this call, if i find out.. I'll let you know.


Thanks. I work as a software engineer at a very large company in this region. We always let our customers disable all forms of data collection and updates if they so choose (and I always check the box to opt out, even with our own software). My opinion as a customer of DirecTV is that they should offer the same option to us.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bills976 said:


> Onstar's main benefit is to help you in an emergency. Satellite signal strength is not an emergency.


But that system does also report in Check-Engine data as well..... 
And that is what I am referring too


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

bills976 said:


> My opinion as a customer of DirecTV is that they should offer the same option to us.


They do. Unplug the phone line and/or network cable. No phone home no more.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Plus I'm pretty sure these particular service calls are on the house ..


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Your choice not to schedule the appointment, but the software does a standard set of tests. We (DIRECTV) have set values based on your zipcode on record, and compare it against the ones that your system reports.
> 
> if that threshold is exceed over numerous tests, the call is scheduled.
> 
> ...


OK -- a few things.

First, the call came "out of the blue". How am I supposed to know that it is legitimate? (It did not come from a recognizable number.)

Second, since when have my receivers been reporting signal strength issues back to DirecTV -- maybe always, but how about disclosing that fact?

Third, before anyone shows up, I'd like to see the expected signal strengths for the several transponders for my Zip Code -- 53217.

I'm cautious because except in a cloudburst or two last Summer, I've never had a "searching for satellite" issue, though I did have an H20 die (was replaced).

Is the signal strength info available?

Stan


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

Stanley Kritzik said:


> OK -- a few things.
> 
> First, the call came "out of the blue". How am I supposed to know that it is legitimate? (It did not come from a recognizable number.)
> 
> ...


use this as a baseline for signal strengths....

101, 90+ on all x-ponders except the spot beams xp 4, 12, 18, 20, 26 and 28

IF you have a dish capable of seeing 110, those should also be 90+

If you have a dish capable of seeing 119, those should be 90+ except xp 23, 25, 29 and 31.

99c and 103bc should be 80's and up.

the real sticker is to look for a pattern, all the odd's or all the evens are 'low' or '0'

Also, having a 18" dish and having your IRD set to 18X20 will cause this.
or, setting to a ka5, and having a ka3 will also do it.

I have been out on 5 of these calls this week.
2 were resolved without issue being located.
1 was a HD ird that was on an 18" dish in the kids room and was still set to KA3 but was set to hide HD channels.
1 was a d11 set to 18X20 on a 18" dish
the other was an ancient install where they had a '2 lnb' dish with a combiner on the back of the dish and the combiner went bad, no longer passing the 119 and did actually need repair.

here's the kicker. Since even us in the field don't know what IRD kicked back the report, and we show up absolutely guessing what's wrong, I really don't know if the 3 i 'resolved' actually fixed the problem. I'll know if i get a repeat service call on them that i didn't find the bad IRD.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

netraa said:


> use this as a baseline for signal strengths....


Stan


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

netraa said:


> use this as a baseline for signal strengths....


So, using netraa's numbers as a guide, all my signal strength numbers are good -- even great. This leaves the question open -- why did I get the call? I have two possibilities: one is that the software D* is using is flawed; the other is that way back when -- some months ago, an H20 was dying on me, and in its failing moments, it may have reported something erroneous.

In any case, if D* is looking and listening, the way this matter is being handled is likely to produce suspicion on the part of the customer -- a call out of the blue, with little or no explanation. I know that I sure thought it was a scam.

Stan


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

Got the call from Direct Tech telling me my signals were lower than avg. in my area and to call and schedule an appointment- called 800-531-5000 and the csr tells me that since I have the pp, he'll transfer me to them- they answer and I repeat the signal strength spiel. The csr tells me that Directv does not normally do that and that my receivers are showing no problems. I agree that I have zero issues and that I thought the call was "strange". She said she certainly never heard of it and that she would do a little investigating. I declined the service. Here's my SS:
Hudson Valley region of NY zip 12569

99s
1-8: 68-25-85-0-88-0-n-n
9-16: n-n-n-n-n-n-70-98
17-24:78-85-0-96-74-73-80-61

99c
91-100 on all active

101
90-100 on all active
except tp 28=62

103s
1-8: 0-0-0-0-0-0-n-n
9-16: n-n-n-n-n-n-95-84
17-24: 95-95-89-95-72-0-80-99

103ca
9-16: 0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0
17-24:0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0
(obviously)

103cb
1-8: 95-91-92-83-89-88-84-88
9-16 82-85-81-88-84-88-n-n

110
all 91-100

119-
all 91-100


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

ntwrkd said:


> Got the call from Direct Tech telling me my signals were lower than avg. in my area and to call and schedule an appointment- called 800-531-5000 and the csr tells me that since I have the pp, he'll transfer me to them- they answer and I repeat the signal strength spiel. The csr tells me that Directv does not normally do that and that my receivers are showing no problems. I agree that I have zero issues and that I thought the call was "strange". She said she certainly never heard of it and that she would do a little investigating. I declined the service. Here's my SS:
> Hudson Valley region of NY zip 12569


Then the CSR you talked too had her head up her backside and needs to read up on the most recent policies and procedures.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

bigmike200587 said:


> Guys new procedure out. D* is calling customers more efective today to try to keep customers from having to call in with the sfss issues.
> 
> DIRECTV is proactively reaching out to customers whose signal is not at optimum strength to try and prevent a problem before there may be one with their service.


This is not a new "procedure." Direct to their credit has been doing this for quite some time now. There have been posts about it either here or the other forum.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

ntwrkd,

If those are your everyday signal strengths, and you don't experience any greater than normal drop outs due to rain, etc., I think they should be fine and you should be able to get by without an adjustment.

The exception might be the 99 spots that are in the 70s or lower if those spots actually carry any of your locals. It looks like there are 5 or 6 on there that are just fine, especially if those are the only ones carrying your channels.

It's unfortunate that the CSR wasn't aware of this going on - especially if they are making more use of it now than they may have before. The CSR you connected with may have been new to the department and still hasn't learned all they need to. I would have hoped that "checking on it" with someone else would have yielded a positive result, but such are DirecTV CSR's sometimes.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I gather some people will never be happy and some people are affraid of getting caught doing something.

If my cell phone company called me up saying that they've noticed my phone having slower download rates than averaged in my area and wanted to fix the issue I sure wouldn't be pissed that they found something out before it became a huge problem.

Unless someone is doing something they shouldn't be I can't see why having a tech come out to just take a look would be a horrible thing. If nothing is wrong the tech is there for 10 minutes to say "well everything looks good now sign here". If it does need to be tweaked then they tweak it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> I gather some people will never be happy and some people are affraid of getting caught doing something.
> 
> If my cell phone company called me up saying that they've noticed my phone having slower download rates than averaged in my area and wanted to fix the issue I sure wouldn't be pissed that they found something out before it became a huge problem.
> 
> Unless someone is doing something they shouldn't be I can't see why having a tech come out to just take a look would be a horrible thing. If nothing is wrong the tech is there for 10 minutes to say "well everything looks good now sign here". If it does need to be tweaked then they tweak it.


I don't necessarily disagree with your sentiment, but when you take into account that you have to schedule a four-hour window, and chances are good that the actual arrival won't happen within that time frame, and if it was an afternoon appointment, may not happen at all on the scheduled day, and you have to take time off work or otherwise make arrangements for meeting the tech, if it really ins't necessary a lot of people won't even bother. I can't disagree with that, either.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

So, today, I got yet another call from some service organization. I'm to call DirecTV and set up an appointment. Well, I called them. The "pitch" I got was that there have been low signal complaints "in my area", etc. WTF does someone else's "low signal" have to do with my perfectly aimed and well installed system?

That kind of talk belongs to a cable system, where a bad amplifier on a pole affects everyone downstream. It has no relevance to a satellite system, where each aimed dish plus it's set up is independent from its neighbor.

No, my opinion is that the service provider has something to sell, and has time on his hands. The explanation I got is lame, and I'm not wasting my time (and money) on fixing a problem that I do not have.

Stan


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This is legit and it shouldn't cost a (direct) penny. Certainly you have a right to refuse though.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> This is legit and it shouldn't cost a (direct) penny. Certainly you have a right to refuse though.


I guess I'm wary for a few reasons.

One is the " we've seen weak signals in your neighborhood" pitch. That makes no sense for an aimed satellite dish, as opposed to a cable system.

Another is the sheer cost and inconvenience of scheduling a four-hour time slot to be home. Not being retired, taking that time out for something like this is just what I dn't need.

Anyway, I respect the opinions of others, but until I see a real need, I think I'll pass.

Stan


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stanley Kritzik said:


> I guess I'm wary for a few reasons.
> 
> One is the " we've seen wak signals in your neighborhood" pitch. That makes no sense for an aimed satellite dish, as opposed to a cable system.


Agreed that that sounds odd .. But in (slight) defense, the CSR that called you may have been winging it with the reasoning. If $$ came up to get things fixed, then I'd start to wonder if the call was legit.



> Another is the sheer cost and inconvenience of scheduling a four-hour time slot to be home. Not beig retired, taking that time out for something like this is just what I dn't need.
> 
> Anyway, I respect the opinions of others, but until I see a real need, I think I'll pass.
> 
> Stan


This is why I used "direct" above. Certainly there can be cost to this if you have to take off work. I've heard of Saturday and Sunday service calls, so you never know for sure unless you ask about it. If it's only M-F, then all I can say is bummer.

Still, it's good that you are not seeing anything affect you. It is very possible that the thing that is causing you a problem right now only affects channels that you don't watch and may never watch. If that stays true, then technically you really don't have a problem. The service may be a method to future proof your installation though.

But passing is OK .. Not trying to force you to do anything, just tossing out some of what might be going on.


----------



## VHS or Beta (Feb 22, 2008)

I got this call as a message on my voicemail.

My contract just ended and I'm suspicious that this is an attempt to get me to unwittingly re-up for another two years by making the service call. Of course if I wanted to re-up I would rather call retentions for a better rate instead.

Will this put me back under contract if I accept the "free appointment"?


----------



## teslafan1971 (Jun 21, 2007)

Guys this is legit. I just had my service put in after 6 months of having cable and the tech told me now what directtv does is if there isnt 95 signal on all sats it will not let them activate it so dtv will call if the signals are low he said and i have 95+ on all transponders


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

VHS or Beta said:


> I got this call as a message on my voicemail.
> 
> My contract just ended and I'm suspicious that this is an attempt to get me to unwittingly re-up for another two years by making the service call. Of course if I wanted to re-up I would rather call retentions for a better rate instead.
> 
> Will this put me back under contract if I accept the "free appointment"?


No.

You only get a commitment when you activate a leased receiver on your account. The only exception to that is if the activation is a replacement for defective leased recevier. Also, I believe there is still a commitment required if you take advantage of Mover's Connection.

- Merg


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> I gather some people will never be happy and some people are affraid of getting caught doing something.
> 
> If my cell phone company called me up saying that they've noticed my phone having slower download rates than averaged in my area and wanted to fix the issue I sure wouldn't be pissed that they found something out before it became a huge problem.
> 
> Unless someone is doing something they shouldn't be I can't see why having a tech come out to just take a look would be a horrible thing. If nothing is wrong the tech is there for 10 minutes to say "well everything looks good now sign here". If it does need to be tweaked then they tweak it.


I have nothing to hide - but my install is completely unsupported and I'm fine with that. I use flat coaxial cable through a window, I diplex OTA over my lines, and I use a NPR6A slimline mount that I rigged myself. My signal strength is definitely going to be lower than "spec", but I have never lost it when I've wanted to use my service. Given how poorly paid HSPs are, and the high turnover rate that results, I don't want to play roulette and risk getting someone who will insist on drilling holes into my siding.

Again, I am .1% of the DirecTV population, but I'd gather that I'm likely in the 30-40% population on this board, which has a lot of people that have customized their installs in manners like this.


----------

